# 2 years later



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Today is the second anniversary of Poohbear's passing. Losing her still hurts badly and all I have left are memories of her. I still wish she was here in the flesh and not in the spirit world.

The mass in her chest just was too much for her along with the bone cancer. There will never be another Poohbear. Chloe is a great replacement, but very different than my Pooh. Just last weekend, an eagle flew over us. I told Chloe that it was Poohbear's spirit checking in on us.

Hopefully, we'll be able to head out to the Kootenays again this summer and we will once again honour Pooh's spirit by going to areas where I was supposed to go with Pooh, but have to go with Chloe instead.

Poohbear, I will always love you. You are missed and will stay alive in your dad's heart forever.

To those who have lost their beloved pups, please know that my prayers are with you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Our Daisy died 2 years ago on Sunday from cancer, she was almost 13. As with you, our 'replacement' can never replace her but she is a special dog in her own way.
Since Daisy was a mutt and Abby is a GSD, Abby is 10 times as smart (and more of a challenge). But Daisy will always be remembered as the nicest dog we ever met.


----------

